# Stereotypical opinions of muslims



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

I am a Muslim and I was wondering why everyone has a stereotypical view of us and why does everyone think that were all terrorists and want to kill ourselves for god.

could some explain why I am constantly subjected to stereotypical abuse by some of my mates for the above reason.

and plus what your opinions on this?

thanks


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you realize saying "everyone has a stereotypical view" is in a sense another stereotype? Anyway, it's not everyone that holds these views, mainly just the braindead Americans that can't seem to grasp the idea that there are good Muslims and there are bad Muslims, the same way there are good white people and bad white people, etcetera etcetera. They just think "Muslims blew up our towers and killed our Americans, so if terrorist=Muslim, then Muslim=terrorist." Not everyone is that ignorant and unintelligent, but unfortunately, a lot of people are.


----------



## elmoreas (Oct 8, 2010)

This is some of the GARBAGE going around the net about Muslims. It is not true but it looks like it and that combined with other things makes people think that all Muslims are bad. I am a devout Christian but I have many friends from other religons including Muslims. It all comes down to control and fear is a good way to control people. Here is the crap I was talking about:



Spoiler



As long as the Muslim population remains around 1% of any given country they will be regarded as a peace-loving minority and not as a threat to anyone. In fact, they may be featured in articles and films, stereotyped for their colorful uniqueness:

United States — Muslim 1.0%
Australia — Muslim 1.5%
Canada — Muslim 1.9%
China — Muslim 1%-2%
Italy — Muslim 1.5%
Norway — Muslim 1.8%

At 2% and 3% they begin to proselytize from other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups with major recruiting from the jails.

Denmark — Muslim 2%
Germany — Muslim 3.7%
United Kingdom — Muslim 2.7%
Spain — Muslim 4%
Thailand — Muslim 4.6%

From 5% on they exercise an inordinate influence in proportion to their percentage of the population.
They will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims. They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature it on their shelves — along with threats for failure to comply. ( United States ).

France — Muslim 8%
Philippines — Muslim 5%
Sweden — Muslim 5%
Switzerland — Muslim 4.3%
The Netherlands — Muslim 5.5%
Trinidad &Tobago — Muslim 5.8%

At this point, they will work to get the ruling government to allow them to rule themselves under Sharia, the Islamic Law. The ultimate goal of Islam is not to convert the world but to establish Sharia law over the entire world.
When Muslims reach 10% of the population, they will increase lawlessness as a means of complaint about their conditions ( Paris –car-burnings). Any non-Muslim action that offends Islam will result in uprisings and threats ( Amsterdam – Mohammed cartoons).

Guyana — Muslim 10%
India — Muslim 13.4%
Israel — Muslim 16%
Kenya — Muslim 10%
Russia — Muslim 10-15%

After reaching 20% expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings and church and synagogue burning:
Ethiopia — Muslim 32.8%

At 40% you will find widespread massacres, chronic terror attacks and ongoing militia warfare:

Bosnia — Muslim 40%
Chad — Muslim 53.1%
Lebanon — Muslim 59.7%

From 60% you may expect unfettered persecution of non-believers and other religions, sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon and Jizya, the tax placed on infidels:

Albania — Muslim 70%
Malaysia — Muslim 60.4%
Qatar — Muslim 77.5%
Sudan — Muslim 70%

After 80% expect State run ethnic cleansing and genocide:

Bangladesh — Muslim 83%
Egypt — Muslim 90%
Gaza — Muslim 98.7%
Indonesia — Muslim 86.1%
Iran — Muslim 98%
Iraq — Muslim 97%
Jordan — Muslim 92%
Morocco — Muslim 98.7%
Pakistan — Muslim 97%
Palestine — Muslim 99%
Syria — Muslim 90%
Tajikistan — Muslim 90%
Turkey — Muslim 99.8%
United Arab Emirates — Muslim 96%

100% will usher in the peace of ‘Dar-es-Salaam’ — the Islamic House of Peace — there’s (supposed) to be peace because everybody is a Muslim: we know however that this isnt true is it...?

Afghanistan — Muslim 100%
Saudi Arabia — Muslim 100%
Somalia — Muslim 100%
Yemen — Muslim 99.9%

Of course, that’s not the case. To satisfy their blood lust, Muslims then start killing each other for a variety of reasons...and they are coming to a neighborhood near you...so keep thinking they are not going to harm you and they "accept" you.



EDIT: P.S. I do not believe this junk I am just showing the crap that gets spread around falsely about Islamic people.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Do you realize saying "everyone has a stereotypical view" is in a sense another stereotype? Anyway, it's not everyone that holds these views, mainly just the braindead Americans that can't seem to grasp the idea that there are good Muslims and there are bad Muslims, the same way there are good white people and bad white people, etcetera etcetera. They just think "Muslims blew up our towers and killed our Americans, so if terrorist=Muslim, then Muslim=terrorist." Not everyone is that ignorant and unintelligent, but unfortunately, a lot of people are.


at least you get my point and you arent ignorant


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

elmoreas said:
			
		

> This is some of the GARBAGE going around the net about Muslims. It is not true but it looks like it and that combined with other things makes people think that all Muslims are bad. I am a devout Christian but I have many friends from other religons including Muslims. It all comes down to control and fear is a good way to control people. Here is the crap I was talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow what a load of shit.....


----------



## LocoRoco (Oct 8, 2010)

The way i look it you don't see any one but muslims that do suicide bombing and being happy/taking pride when they kill a lot of people...and vow to do it again..


(you dont have to be from afghanistan,iran,iraq its just the faith(Koran) and what they teach......


----------



## emigre (Oct 8, 2010)

LocoRoco said:
			
		

> The way i look it you don't see any one but muslims that do suicide bombing and being happy/taking pride when they kill a lot of people...and vow to do it again..
> 
> 
> (you dont have to be from afghanistan,iran,iraq its just the faith(Koran) and what they teach......



I'd hate to be pedantic but if memory serves me correct, the tamil tigers have used the mthod of suicide bombings. ACtually teh first use of suicide bombings in the modern era goes back to Alexander II.

I don't view muslims are suicide bombers. That is simply reactionary. In all honesty, I just find grouping a demographic by one opinion is utterly pointless. If you want to judge individuals, it should be by the values and character the individual holds.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 8, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Do you realize saying "everyone has a stereotypical view" is in a sense another stereotype? Anyway, it's not everyone that holds these views, mainly just the braindead Americans that can't seem to grasp the idea that there are good Muslims and there are bad Muslims, the same way there are good white people and bad white people, etcetera etcetera. They just think "Muslims blew up our towers and killed our Americans, so if terrorist=Muslim, then Muslim=terrorist." Not everyone is that ignorant and unintelligent, but unfortunately, a lot of people are.



Muslim =/(always)= terrorist. End of.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 8, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> im a muslim and im wandering why every1 has a stereotyocial view of us and why does every1 think that were all terroists and wnat to kill oursleves for god.
> 
> cud sum explain why im constantly subjected to stereotypical abuse by some of my mates for the above reason.
> 
> ...


I love how your sig is a bunch of terrible lies.

And ontopic: people whine too much. Some assholes have stereotypical views on certain ethnical groups, some don't. Get over it.


----------



## monkat (Oct 8, 2010)

My managers a muslim, and I don't hold any stereotypes to him, other than him being like ... what Americans would call a fanatic (doesn't believe in evolution, hates gays, etc.)

In fact he's a really nice guy - the only time I've ever had him say something really....reprimanding to me was today, because I lied to him about a no sale (opens the register without...a sale...). The register only let's us do it if were getting change or returning customer change. My paycheck was in the register...so I put "forgot customer change"


Point is...no serious individual holds stereotypes of people to be true until another indivudual proves it true for themselves.


----------



## Pliskron (Oct 8, 2010)

Let me ask you a question. How many millions of Muslems would think it was ok to kill me if I drew a cartoon of muhammed? It's that type of behavior that makes civilized people think muslems are savages. That and there's also the stoning of gays and women. What do you think would happen to me if I brought a bible into Saudi Arabia. Seems to me that Islam is intolerant in the extreme. You don't get that type of image problem for no reason.


----------



## emigre (Oct 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Let me ask you a question. How many millions of Muslems would think it was ok to kill me if I drew a cartoon of muhammed? It's that type of behavior that makes civilized people think muslems are savages. That and there's also the stoning of gays and women. What do you think would happen to me if I brought a bible into Saudi Arabia. Seems to me that Islam is intolerant in the extreme. You don't get that type of image problem for no reason.



But you're focusing on the extremes. There are christians with such extreme views on women and homosexuality. ANd if want to use Saudi Arabia than I should bring up Bangladesh. Bangladesh's population is mainly muslim but constitutionally it's a secular state with national holidays for a number of religions. It's not perfect in that regard but I put the blame towards the conservative parts of Bangladeshi politics.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 8, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Let me ask you a question. How many millions of Muslems would think it was ok to kill me if I drew a cartoon of muhammed? It's that type of behavior that makes civilized people think muslems are savages. That and there's also the stoning of gays and women. What do you think would happen to me if I brought a bible into Saudi Arabia. Seems to me that Islam is intolerant in the extreme. You don't get that type of image problem for no reason.


I can see so many things wrong with what you just said. Saying 'civilized people', implying that all Muslims are uncivilized barbarians, sounds the most racist to me out of that entire post. Also, not *all* Muslims do these things. Some white people join the KKK and burn crosses and lynch people. Does this mean caucasians are a bunch of murderous savages?

For the record, I'm not in any way Muslim, I was raised Christian and would now consider myself more agnostic. I just really hate racism.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2010)

While I can assure you that not all Americans (I assume you're mostly talking about us) feel this way about Muslim people, it's an unfortunate truth that our main media outlets here are rabid fearmongers that have been using the words "Muslim" and "Terrorist" interchangeably for nearly a decade.
It's even worse in the "Bible Belt" of the southern US, where everybody that isn't a WASP (white anglo-saxon protestant) is painted as being the antichrist. This often includes our own President Obama...and many times the question of him being a Muslim is tossed into the conversation, as an allusion to him being inherently evil.

Conversations like that are why I question our need for religion of any sort. 

Our world is in a sick sad state, these days.
Where good, decent people are likened to being murderers simply because of their religious beliefs,
while true atrocities go unnoticed.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## omegasoul6 (Oct 8, 2010)

I dont feel that muslims are terrorists or anything.Its just that some of the muslims in my area are so flipping rude.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 8, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> wow ur a stereotype and a douche bag who has some messed up preconcptions


...=/= means 'not equal to'.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 8, 2010)

i get more offended when ppl say all arabs are terrorists 

... since when are all arabs muslims? seriously stereotypes are SO bad these days that some dnt even know that there is a hefty part of the arab countries that are not muslim 

i mean dnt get me wrong here, i aint intending that all muslims are terrorists either

living in a arab country, and an EXTREMELY ethnic arab country (we have 18 sects living here in lb) i can probably most reflect at this 

Muslims/arab countries etc do not like the idea of terrorists nor do they support them. 

for example some 2 years ago i think Lebanon actually invaded one of these terrorist camps situated here, surprised our poor army did a good enough job, but meh at least we still stand up to these idiots

i really wonder when ppl are gna start putting these stereotypes aside and just live peacefully; probably never i suppose.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> While I can assure you that not all Americans (I assume you're mostly talking about us) feel this way about Muslim people, it's an unfortunate truth that our main media outlets here are rabid fearmongers that have been using the words "Muslim" and "Terrorist" interchangeably for nearly a decade.
> It's even worse in the "Bible Belt" of the southern US, where everybody that isn't a WASP (white anglo-saxon protestant) is painted as being the antichrist. This often includes our own President Obama...and many times the question of him being a Muslim is tossed into the conversation, as an allusion to him being inherently evil.
> 
> Conversations like that are why I question our need for religion of any sort.
> ...



no no dont get me wrong i wasnt pointing the finger specifically at americans.
and at least your not ignorant


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 8, 2010)

This is why I steer clear of talk radio and Fox News, all they do is spew false crap to the uneducated and idiotic masses.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2010)

You may not be pointing the finger at Americans...but I am.
I'm severely disappointed in my countrymen right now.


edit:
@Hop2009: Fox news gives foxes a bad name.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2010)

Which stereotypes are you talking about?  Some of them are easily explainable but you need to say which ones they are.  In general though, people stereotype Muslims because they are believed to live by a codified set of rules as laid down in the Qu'ran.  Unfortunately people forget that not every Muslim is that devout.  People need to learn to seperate Islam, the Qu'ran and Muslims.  Not every Muslim around the world believes we should be living in a Caliphate, not every Muslim believes in the "Territory of Islam" and "Territory of War" ideology (sorry, the Arabic term has slipped my mind), not every Muslim believes that women are inferior.  It all depends on how devout a particular Muslim is.  Some follow the faith, others follow the word and political/social ideologies that are laid down in the Qu'ran.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> tehnoobshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


soz my bad shud of read it properly


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 8, 2010)

I have no problems with Muslims in general. I don't blame the Muslim religion for something a few specific individuals do. Anyone can be an extremist Just look at the Westboro Baptist Church. They take their religion to an extreme, but I don't blame an entire religion (unless your a Satanist, sorry I know those guys are fucked up, and there is a difference between Satanists and other groups of Wiccans/Pagans, ect) for something some people do. I blame the individuals. My dad is a different story, he hates everyone, including his own race, but he seems to hate other races more, or even religions. Eh I was raised better than that, my grandmother taught me tolerance for everyone.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Which stereotypes are you talking about?  Some of them are easily explainable but you need to say which ones they are.  In general though, people stereotype Muslims because they are believed to live by a codified set of rules as laid down in the Qu'ran.  Unfortunately people forget that not every Muslim is that devout.  People need to learn to seperate Islam, the Qu'ran and Muslims.  Not every Muslim around the world believes we should be living in a Caliphate, not every Muslim believes in the "Territory of Islam" and "Territory of War" ideology (sorry, the Arabic term has slipped my mind), not every Muslim believes that women are inferior.  It all depends on how devout a particular Muslim is.  Some follow the faith, others follow the word and political/social ideologies that are laid down in the Qu'ran.


um by stereotypes im referring to those who immediately point the finger at muslims and suggest that we are all terrorists


----------



## Advi (Oct 8, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> This topic isn't going to get anywhere good.
> 
> Nobody has done anything wrong yet, but I think I should remind everyone of this rule.
> 
> ...


you say it like anybody on gbatemp is actually racist, this isn't stormfront

and let me just say that i don't see much racism towards muslims anymore as with in 2001 *cough cough*
does anybody personally see much racist activity where they live?


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

most of the preconceptions about Muslims are when the uneducated and idiotic masses watch sky and fox news and believe everything that they hear on tv.

really pisses me off

p.s
fox news spreads false shit


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> This topic isn't going to get anywhere good.
> 
> Nobody has done anything wrong yet, but I think I should remind everyone of this rule.
> 
> ...




Thank you Arctic. That's precisely why I decided to watch the topic.
(and I'm assuming the same is true of Dave)

I'm all for civil conversation, and so far, that's exactly what we've got.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 8, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> um by stereotypes im referring to those who immediately point the finger at muslims and suggest that we are all terrorists



we live in a messed up world 

so you can't blame some ppl for their stupidity 

ppl are ppl - you can't change that

i get called a terrorist i just pass on, like i couldn't care less, not gna make a difference is it ?


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> This topic isn't going to get anywhere good.
> 
> Nobody has done anything wrong yet, but I think I should remind everyone of this rule.
> 
> ...



wow your making it out like all of us are racist douche bags....


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 8, 2010)

All I have to say is correlation does not imply causation.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2010)

Xenophobia is not a new thing, especially when a nation or group feels threatened or are under attack from an outside element. Going back thousands of years people have always reverted back to an "Us vs them" mentality in these situations as a survival mechanism, whereby the paint everything as black and white, good and bad. There is less of an excuse for that now as there is a large intermix between cultures in general, and the information that you can access in order to educate yourself on these foreign cultures is more easy to access now than ever before. Unfortunately there are still a lot of people in the world who don't want to access this information, are too lazy to do so, or if they do they pick and chose what they learn in order to enforce the stereotypes they want to hold. 

Having a media that tends to focus on the sensationalist attention grabbing headlines in most countries doesn't help things either. Scaremongering sells and certain elements that control media outlets or have the power to influence them benefit greatly from drumming up perceived threats from distant intangible forces. And this problem is reflected across the board, whether you are in the US, UK, Iran or anywhere else. For the most part people worldwide are groomed as to what prejudices they are expected to hold at any given period of time. And whats sad is that in general they don't even realise this.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 8, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> wow your making it out like all of us are racist douche bags....


I don't see how he's doing that. Just saying that nobody had better start flaming, which hasn't happened so far.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 8, 2010)

The Qu'ran is the bible with more stuff.

Muslims believe in Jesus except he isn't the son of god.

Muslims also believe in basically every other prophet that Christians believe in.

Muhammad comes after Jesus so basically if you were to update the Bible it would be the Qu'ran.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 8, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> ... so basically if you were to update the Bible it would be the Qu'ran.



... or the Book of Mormon.

Of course.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

very true but what pisses me off is when people call you a terrorist and then ridicule your religion bcuz of shit they hear on the news.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 8, 2010)

Aeladya can tell you, Las Vegas has to be one of the most racist places on the planet.

You look in the Rants and Raves section on Craigslist and you'll see exactly what i'm talking about.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> um by stereotypes im referring to those who immediately point the finger at muslims and suggest that we are all terrorists



Well that one is both simple and complicated.  The simple answer is alot of that boils down to ignorance, paranoia, propaganda and for some just plain racism.  The complicated answer  is a mixture of what's written in the Qu'ran, what's written in the Sunnah/Hadith, the concept of the Islamic Ummah and many other things.  Although the complicated answer holds true for very few people, and usually it's just a case of the simple answer.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> tehnoobshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well im sure everything will be ok as long as we have rule abiding peeps like you to help us in our hour of need


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 8, 2010)

Just ignore it, don't allow it to piss you off, or at least don't express this anger. Obviously they mention these things with the intention of stirring you up, so if they can't do this they won't see a reason to continue doing it.


----------



## Advi (Oct 8, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> tehnoobshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was once talking with some guys about sexuality in my campus's cafeteria
and some stupid bitch once decided to come up behind me and "help me get over my fear of girls" when i said i was homosexual
hahaha

that's just the problem, some people are stupid and narrow minded

i hope nobody on the temp gets any physical abuse for their conviction... :/


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 8, 2010)

Many people in western cultures do not truly realise how many Muslims there are in the world. Living in a western society you see a Muslim as being part of a minority group. It is hard to hard to shake this perception even when you start to correctly think of the numbers in play. When terror attacks are linked to Muslims by the media, and given the incorrect perception of Muslims as a minority group, every Muslim suddenly becomes a potential terrorist.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> tehnoobshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is such much propaganda and  ignorance its unbelievable that people can be so idiotic


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll admit, I really don't know much about Muslims or Islam in general, but I'm smart enough to know that the "Mujahideen" are a radical group and do not speak or act for all of Islam.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Many people in western cultures do not truly realise how many Muslims there are in the world. Living in a western society you see a Muslim as being part of a minority group. It is hard to hard to shake this perception even when you start to correctly think of the numbers in play. When terror attacks are linked to Muslims by the media, and given the incorrect perception of Muslims as a minority group, every Muslim suddenly becomes a potential terrorist.
> its like everyone is so judgemental
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


yeh pretty much a bunch of radicalists


----------



## elmoreas (Oct 8, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> Arctic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes to an absurd extreme. My wife and I were walking out of best buy and a 4 year old girl called an Indian a Rag one day and Muslims in my area are always getting beat up and they call it "Have you kicked a Paki today?" on top of that my good friends house (they are Indian but Hindu) got burnt to the ground by the local KKK because he protested his son getting beat up at school by the local klan leader's kid for talking in his native language. I live in a big city in the Northern part of the US so its not the South and not a small town thing.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

elmoreas said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa that is quite the extreme
i never thought sumin like that wud happen........thats deep


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 8, 2010)

I think one of the bigger reasons why Islam is being portrayed negatively is because Christians see them as competition. You hear them going on about how the Muslims want to convert the world to their religion and force it onto everyone through law. This is, of course, the exact goal of Christianity as well.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 8, 2010)

im from germany, and we dont have that much problems with muslims being terrorists or not.


we have a far bigger problem with integration. that is, they dont want to learn the language, they dont want to integrate, they dont want to accept the fact that hitting your children (yes, even spanking) is basically a crime here, they basically dont want to live with us german non-muslims and they dont even want to accept that they moved here, to us, and should, because of that, at least abide our rules.

Ive met my share of muslims and even though it sounds like a bad cliché, there's a serious problem here with muslims just ignoring some basic rules when they come to live in another country where the majority are not muslims.


they go around insulting people for being white, for being christian, for actually going out of their way to help them with things they apparently cant deal with themselves, like learing a god damn language (you can say, they basically only learn the parts necessary to insult other people around here)
and god, there are so many of them that just wont quit. they keep coming back, insulting people more, and the second you actually retaliate, the moment you say fuck your mom right back or i dont care about mohamed, they start to wail on you. in groups of course.
they want you to insult them so they can dish out the pain. they love that. the young ones at least. though thats basic gang behaviour, younger muslims here adapted to that rather quickly.

its a shame really. i know not all muslims are like that, but many of them in the area i live in are. and the problem usually starts the moment 2 muslim families live near each other (or like, a cousins family moves to the same area) because at that moment, they suddenly feel watched. and when they feel watched, god, they start to act like the absolute cliché of anti-muslim propaganda, with the whole koran, the whole alah stuff and all the hate on other religions. Like, the moment another muslim family that might know anyone back in the country they came from, they suddenly cant talk nicely to any of the friends they made here anymore. its sad, really.
cant speak no normal sentence with them anymore the second another part of the family arrives.


and while a lot of them are so much against everything our country has to offer for well behaved and well integrated citizens, they really do love the social welfare thing and at times, it feels hard to believe that they moved here for any other reasons.


the way those people behave just cant do anything but get you mad.
again, only speaking for those i know around here. but the thing is, just because there are muslims that totally fit in, that accept that not everyone follows the word of muhamed or whatever they believe in, that dont go around harassing others in huge group, just because those nice muslims exist, doesnt make it ok for the others to be there and messing around like complete fools.
if people would start to see the difference between muslims that behave correctly, and muslims that dont (or any other group of people that has the same basic setup of well integrated people and idiotic idiots) things would go a lot smoother. because you could send away one group without getting the whole bunch rilled up

im not proud of it, but in the last years, my opinion about people from other countrys got rather... harsh? atm im all like this: Either they behave, or they should leave again. Actually, be made to leave. 
But then, noone cares about behaviour, cause its a minority and if you throw out the guy who assaults a teenager because he send his daughter a perfectly fine love letter, you dont throw out the guy who assaults a harmless poor teenager in love, you throw out the whole minority. and we cant have that here.
bad enough that we still havent gotten over the whole hitler thing.


gosh, i could go on ranting about misbehaving people so much. sorry to say that your religious brothers and sisters (its mainly the brothers though... really, the sisters kinda suffer...) over here really aren't making you look good. and they dont even need terrorism for that.


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 8, 2010)

The extremist also use fear as a weapon. Peoples fear flames prejudices and fuels hatred. People will strike back because of that fear and, as you are well aware, the object being targeted, the general Muslim community, couldn't be further from being incorrect.

Just look at the shit storm created by the mosque in New York. The Muslim community in New York lost just as many people in the attacks as anyone else yet the hatred from the trade centres is still being targeted directly at them.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 8, 2010)

elmoreas said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By any chance, do you live in the Pacific NW, if so you got the group wrong, I think you mean the neo nazis.  I read some paper around the area years ago and they tend to do that sometimes around Oregon and Washington.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> *snip



lol


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 8, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I'll admit, I really don't know much about Muslims or Islam in general, but I'm smart enough to know that the "Mujahideen" are a radical group and do not speak or act for all of Islam.



you wont even imagine how disgusted i even am at my religion when i see such things 

its not even funny how ppl can misinterpret things 

and yes that is correct; no such thing is advocated by muslims; as in go fight, kill non believers and go to heaven.

which is the concept of jihad; which is also miss understood 

i will admit that i've yet to understand that concept myself properly either; whatever it is, i can assure you that all these groups you see on TV just piss us off more than you think: its not as if we like to see some planes or some soldiers getting blown up any kind of accomplishment 

heck i feel ashamed when i see such things 

islam is a religion of peace ; which is something that ppl dnt see often unfortunately; not that it doesn't happen but for some reason the bad side of things is always shown


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> I think one of the bigger reasons why Islam is being portrayed negatively is because Christians see them as competition. You hear them going on about how the Muslims want to convert the world to their religion and force it onto everyone through law. This is, of course, the exact goal of Christianity as well.


thats one theory


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its actually quite shameful and i fell really ashamed about those kinda of things


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 8, 2010)

What people don't understand that concepts like Holy war were actually reasonable when these religions were founded.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 8, 2010)

In my views, terrorists are not muslims. Killing of innocent people is forbidden. They just use the Qu'ran as an excuse to kill innocent people. They aren't justified in anyway. Yet, when somebody's muslim, many braindead idiots stereotype them as supporting the terrorists or being one themselves. I'm muslim, yet I am completely against any kind of terrorism which involves the murder of innocent people, or murder at all for that matter.


----------



## elmoreas (Oct 8, 2010)

No I live East of the Mississippi, and trust me it was the klan the caught and prosecuted the guy and he is in jail for arson and attempted murder


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2010)

.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 8, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> In my views, terrorists are not muslims. Killing of innocent people is forbidden.



Define "innocent".


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought as much bcuz its a sensitive issue and one of which i strongly care about


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> In my views, terrorists are not muslims. Killing of innocent people is forbidden. They just use the Qu'ran as an excuse to kill innocent people. They aren't justified in anyway. Yet, when somebody's muslim, many braindead idiots stereotype them as supporting the terrorists or being one themselves. I'm muslim, yet I am completely against any kind of terrorism which involves the murder of innocent people, or murder at all for that matter.


thank you arslan


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> there is such much propaganda and  ignorance its unbelievable that people can be so idiotic



I agree.  You also have to remember that we're at war with an Islamic nation.  Therefore the government (and other members of the Coalition Forces) has to portray them as evil in order to justify continuing the war.  If the people didn't feel threatened then there'd be no justification for the war.  It's basically the reason they went for the WMD spin in Iraq instead of using the genocide and torture than Saddam was committing.  Most of Western society really didn't care so wouldn't have backed sending the troops in for it, dying from an attack generally provokes the survival instinct though.

Another problem I think is the use of the term "Islamic Terrorism", it generally makes people believe that the acts of terrorism are being done in the name of Islam and for the promotion of Islam.  There have been very few cases of actual Islamic terrorism, most attacks have been because of war (Iraq, Afghanistan, Palestine etc) rather than the promotion of Islam itself.  Acts like 9/11 and 7/7 should simply be referred to as a terrorist attack rather than an act of Islamic terrorism.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 8, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Define "innocent".


I'll assume your talking to me. Well that's hard to define. I would say somebody who's simply a bystander and has nothing do with how the country runs. But then again, I don't think murders ever right, although I do believe in blood for blood.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 8, 2010)

What I have found is that Middle eastern people of all origins are (In the US at least) are either very nice, or they are very rude and abrupt. It seems there is no middle ground. I wonder if is a cultural or regional thing that contributes to this...


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 8, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> What people don't understand that concepts like Holy war were actually reasonable when these religions were founded.



jihad was never practiced during the islamic conquest 

which again ppl take an idea that "islam was spread by the sword" as i hear it often 

the spread of islam was systematic 

was done through converts and it wasn't that non-believers were killed on the spot, they just had to pay taxes or got exiled. 

later on in the reign of the many caliphs, i personally believe that the many concepts of islam got distorted and abused -  the fact that muslims started killing each other is a big "hmmmmmmmmmmmmm" for me ; which is one of the many things that you should not do in the faith.

wont go into details, took all this stuff in some course last semester; i really glad i did just saying its general lack of knowledge that ppl have that fuel this whole mess.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> tehnoobshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats very true and i get pissed when people say islamic terrorism


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 8, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> I don't think murders ever right, although I do believe in blood for blood.


That seems like a contradiction to me.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> What I have found is that Middle eastern people of all origins are (In the US at least) are either very nice, or they are very rude and abrupt. It seems there is no middle ground. I wonder if is a cultural or regional thing that contributes to this...


probably


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 8, 2010)

cya guys im going to get sum shut eye and ill back later on tomorrow to see if topic has like 20 pages
bye


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> thats very true and i get pissed when people say islamic terrorism



I wouldn't go that far.  I get angry when the term is mis-used, but there have been occasions in modern history where terrorist acts have been committed in the name of Islam itself.  Look up the history of the film "Mohammed:The Messenger of God" for a good example.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 8, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To simplify, if someone murders a fellow a human being without good reason (And I mean GOOD reason) then he deserves to die. Otherwise, humans should never murder each other.


----------



## Advi (Oct 8, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind"
with all due respect, it is this principle in and of itself is why assholes hate muslims, retaliation out of fear
bigots will take any excuse they can to belittle those other than themselves


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 8, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> To simplify, if someone murders a fellow a human being without good reason (And I mean GOOD reason) then he deserves to die. Otherwise, humans should never murder each other.


And you believe that killing someone because they killed someone else is a "GOOD" reason?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 8, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is in Texas! Yeehaw!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2010)

Lets not poke fun at particular states and their judicial systems, please.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 8, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhh, yeah. I do also believe if the closest relative of the victim, genuinely forgives the Murderer, then the murderer shouldn't be killed. (still put in jail) And you shouldn't take the blood for blood law into your own hands.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> To simplify, if someone murders a fellow a human being without good reason (And I mean GOOD reason) then he deserves to die. Otherwise, humans should never murder each other.



Do you believe in the whole Sharia justice and penal system as laid down in the Qu'ran?


----------



## Advi (Oct 8, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because your eyes don't bleed when you stab them out? lol


----------



## kirby145 (Oct 8, 2010)

Here is a question for anyone. Why did you choose to follow your religion in the first place?


----------



## Advi (Oct 8, 2010)

kirby145 said:
			
		

> Here is a question for anyone. Why did you choose to follow your religion in the first place?


people are born into convictions and usually follow them by choice as they develop
that is how it goes and how it has always gone


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 8, 2010)

kirby145 said:
			
		

> Here is a question for anyone. Why did you choose to follow your religion in the first place?



That question deserves it's own topic, amd I can tell you what 80% of the answers are gonna be. They didn't have a choice because that's what they were taught since birth.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 8, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Although majority were born into their religion, (such as myself) their have been many people who have converted.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 8, 2010)

kirby145 said:
			
		

> Here is a question for anyone. Why did you choose to follow your religion in the first place?


In the overwhelming majority of cases they were born into it and indoctrinated by their parents and community. Very few people think rationally about religion and decide to join one as an adult. This is why practically every major religion places emphasis on sex and making babies. It is how they survive.


----------



## DryYoshi (Oct 8, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> im a muslim and im wandering why every1 has a stereotyocial view of us and why does every1 think that were all terroists and wnat to kill oursleves for god.
> 
> cud sum explain why im constantly subjected to stereotypical abuse by some of my mates for the above reason.
> 
> ...


Alot of  muslims i know off are toughies which are always assholes and if you do something to them they say ''Don't be so sturdy'' and then i say ''You are the one who's being sturdy' arghhhhhhhhhh, i want to punch those dicks in the face!
But not all muslims are like that, just alot in the Netherlands.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2010)

I was born into a Southern Baptist family.
After growing up and learning that there were other viewpoints that made just as much sense, and had a good amount of wisdom as well, I chose to be labeled "agnostic"


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 8, 2010)

Don't be so sturdy!

lol

*Posts Merged________________*



			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I was born into a Southern Baptist family.
> After growing up and learning that there were other viewpoints that made just as much sense, and had a good amount of wisdom as well, I chose to be labeled "agnostic"


There is a saying that the quickest way to becoming an atheist is to study your religion.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2010)

I just want to punch those face in the dicks. 


Okay okay, sorry about the off topic :3

*reprimands himself*


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 8, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> tehnoobshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I know this dude. He speaks fluent English and was born in England. And you thought he doesn't speak English very well, I lol'd.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 8, 2010)

I dunno, muslims tend to glare at me when they pass me by and such, and I've never really bothered to look that far into it. I'm somewhere between Atheist and Buddhist, not sure which right now.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2010)

I believe he may have been speaking about his own English skills. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lets forgive that....and then make it a GBAtemp meme.


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 8, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So basically he's just too much of a lazy fuck to speak his own language? Jeez, typical muslims.
Also, http://tts.imtranslator.net/CmQv .


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 8, 2010)

I live in a country where they think that muslims are trying to rule over the country by building minarets (small tower where the muezzin calls for prayer). These tower would be some strategic points and so, they voted a law to forbid the construction of new minarets.

I tell you, it's not good to be muslim these days...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soz for the long delay in replying, was having some grub.  That's interesting.  Would you mind if I asked you a few questions?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 8, 2010)

What the fuck not only did that suprise me enough to actually spell out What the fuck but that is probably the stupidest idea anyones has ever came up with ever.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 8, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah sure. Do note though, I originally read the Qu'ran in it's original language, arabic. I've only started relatively recently to read the Qu'ran in an English translation and analysis.


----------



## Thoob (Oct 8, 2010)

I have the same view of Muslims as I do all other religious people. I think that they are deluded; brainwashed from birth into their parents' religion. However, I tend to be more tolerant of other religions - my best friend is a Christian - as they do not (in modern times) commit atrocities in the name of their religion. And while the majority of Muslims are good people, they stand idly by whilst others of their faith commit horrific suicide bombings. Compare this to the scandal of Catholic priests in Ireland. There were mass protests by Catholics enraged by the shame brought upon them by people that they were supposed to respect. But do you see Muslims lining the streets, protesting against terrorism? Nope. This leads me to think that most Muslims actually _support_ terrorism, whether they are conscious of that is a different matter. So although all Muslims aren't terrorists, _most_ terrorists are Muslims.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 8, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I have the same view of Muslims as I do all other religious people. I think that they are deluded; brainwashed from birth into their parents' religion. However, I tend to be more tolerant of other religions - my best friend is a Christian - as they do not (in modern times) commit atrocities in the name of their religion. And while the majority of Muslims are good people, they stand idly by whilst others of their faith commit horrific suicide bombings. Compare this to the scandal of Catholic priests in Ireland. There were mass protests by Catholics enraged by the shame brought upon them by people that they were supposed to respect. But do you see Muslims lining the streets, protesting against terrorism? Nope. This leads me to think that most Muslims actually _support_ terrorism, whether they are conscious of that is a different matter. So although all Muslims aren't terrorists, _most_ terrorists are Muslims.


Are you referring to the Muslims in countries that are being affected by terrorism or all muslims in general.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 8, 2010)

Errrr sorry really. But even Muslims here in the Philippines(especially Mindanao) are really scary ; always causing wars and destruction. For e.g. the Ampatuan Maguindanao Massacre or even teh 9/11. 

I really... have a very bad impression on Muslims. And sorry about that because that characteristic is already implanted on most people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




BUT DON'T GET ME WRONG. I have a muslim classmate but he is a converted one so there's at least one who I know isn't going to kill me because of his beliefs.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 8, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Errrr sorry really. But even Muslims here in the Philippines(especially Mindanao) are really scary ; always causing wars and destruction. For e.g. the Ampatuan Maguindanao Massacre or even teh 9/11.
> 
> I really... have a very bad impression on Muslims. And sorry about that because that characteristic is already implanted on most people.


I have to admit, there are a lot of bad muslims in the world these days. There tainting the name of Islam. But I assure you not all muslims are like that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Yeah sure. Do note though, I originally read the Qu'ran in it's original language, arabic. I've only started relatively recently to read the Qu'ran in an English translation and analysis.



That's alright, they're less questions on the Qu'ran and more about some beliefs and ideologies, and your application of them.  Even though they say the Qu'ran is hard to translate the general gist of alot of the ideologies, both political and social, still comes across.  Hopefully we can help to shatter some stereotypes in this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I argue with alot of EDL members and see alot of the propaganda they push so they're questions are mostly based on shattering that propaganda if you get me.

What's your take on the ideology of Dar-al-Islam, Dar-al-Harb and Dar-al-Kufr (sorry if the spelling is incorrect) in modern society?
What's your take on the rule of not making friends with non-believers?  You obviously don't follow it, or at least you a good job of hiding it if you do! lol
Music, yes or no?
What's your view on Wahabbi?
What's your opinion on the political ideology embedded in Islam?  Such as higher taxes for non-believers, a seperated area for non-believers and that kind of thing.
Right-wingers tend to push forward the idea that Taqqiya (spelling?) is the right in Islam to lie in the promotion of Islam.  It's not though is it?  Isn't it just the right to denounce your faith if your life is in danger?
In the Qu'ran it states that when living in a non-Islamic state you should follow and abide by their laws.  What's your opinion on those who say that all Muslims actively seek to have the full Sharia law and penal system introduced?
What's your view on Islamists?
The Burqa, cultural or religious?  What's your opinion on what the Qu'ran states?  Is it just the Hajib a requirement or do you believe full body covering is implied?
This one may seem a strange question, but it's about culture.  I know you're English, but what country are your parents/grand-parents/great-grand-parents from or are you White English Muslim?  I usually ask this because the severity of belief differs from country to country.

EDIT : Oh yeah, forgot one.  What's your view on Anjem Choudray? (Can't remember how to spell his name but don't have enough respect for the bloke to care)

I've got a few more if you don't mind but I didn't want to bog you down.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 8, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd have a word in.
If they're terrorists they shouldn't be called Muslims. They should be called what they are, terrorists. Muslims don't invoke terror. Terrorists do and terrorists aren't Muslims. They're idiots who follow their own twisted ideologies.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 8, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd have a word in.
> If they're terrorists they shouldn't be called Muslims. They should be called what they are, terrorists. Muslims don't invoke terror. Terrorists do and terrorists aren't Muslims. They're idiots who follow their own twisted ideologies.


Is that like:
"US soldiers don't kill civilians, because anyone that kills a civilian isn't a US soldier."

The logic seems a little shaky to me.

EDIT: Ah yes, the "No true Scotsman" fallacy. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_true_Scotsman


----------



## The Pi (Oct 8, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> im a muslim and im wandering why *every1 *has a stereotyocial view of us and why does *every1 *think that were all terroists and wnat to kill oursleves for god.
> 
> cud sum explain why im constantly subjected to stereotypical abuse by some of my mates for the above reason.
> 
> ...


hypocrite


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 8, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should rephrase what I said.
I disagree with how the general media refers to these extremists/terrorists as general Muslims rather than what they are, extremists. They make it seem like regular Muslims are the same as these extremists.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 8, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I should rephrase what I said.
> I disagree with how the general media refers to these extremists/terrorists as general Muslims rather than what they are, extremists. They make it seem like regular Muslims are the same as these extremists.


I do not agree with that statement. Do you have an example of a major media organization saying terrorists are average Muslims? To my knowledge even Fox News has not done that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I should rephrase what I said.
> I disagree with how the general media refers to these extremists/terrorists as general Muslims rather than what they are, extremists. They make it seem like regular Muslims are the same as these extremists.



They should just not refer to their religion at all unless the attack is specifically to do with the promotion of Islam, they should simply be referred to as terrorists.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 8, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I have the same view of Muslims as I do all other religious people. I think that they are deluded; brainwashed from birth into their parents' religion. However, I tend to be more tolerant of other religions - my best friend is a Christian - as they do not (in modern times) commit atrocities in the name of their religion. And while the majority of Muslims are good people, they stand idly by whilst others of their faith commit horrific suicide bombings. Compare this to the scandal of Catholic priests in Ireland. There were mass protests by Catholics enraged by the shame brought upon them by people that they were supposed to respect. But do you see Muslims lining the streets, protesting against terrorism? Nope. This leads me to think that most Muslims actually _support_ terrorism, whether they are conscious of that is a different matter. So although all Muslims aren't terrorists, _most_ terrorists are Muslims.
> They do but all the media ever shows us is people protesting against muslims.
> 
> QUOTE(Infinite Zero @ Oct 8 2010, 06:03 PM) Errrr sorry really. But even Muslims here in the Philippines(especially Mindanao) are really scary ; always causing wars and destruction. For e.g. the Ampatuan Maguindanao Massacre or even teh 9/11.
> ...


Most people do _*NOT*_ believe that.

If you think that muslims kill people because of there beliefs you need to rethink what you just said.

Muslims who kill people because of there so called beliefs are terrorists not muslims terrorists.


----------



## DCG (Oct 8, 2010)

elmoreas said:
			
		

> This is some of the GARBAGE going around the net about Muslims. It is not true but it looks like it and that combined with other things makes people think that all Muslims are bad. I am a devout Christian but I have many friends from other religons including Muslims. It all comes down to control and fear is a good way to control people. Here is the crap I was talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They did try to get the shaira in holland once (and luckely failed) and almost every supermarket has some supplie of halal meat.
Personaly, I don't like the urge of domination from the islamic religion, there are exeptions in the cases of people who addapt to the Dutch value's and norms, but more and more islamic people rather reject those value's and prefer to call themselfs muslim  and not Dutch.
The ones who call themselfs Dutch are welcome to live here (in my oppinion), but the ones who call themselfs non Dutch aren't.

and to the OP, I don't tend to see all muslim's as terrorists (only the realy fucked up ones think the will accomplisch something with a bomb belt or a car bomb)


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 8, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> elmoreas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really was it like a huge movement or just a couple dudes in a truck kind of movement.


----------



## murkurie (Oct 8, 2010)

I think Muslims are nice, Some own a liquor store down the street from me, and they always have good service, I think what most people don't like is islamic extremists. Though most people group together the normal ones and extremists together.


----------



## playallday (Oct 8, 2010)

.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 8, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> They did try to get the shaira in holland once (and luckely failed) and almost every supermarket has some supplie of halal meat.
> Personaly, I don't like the urge of domination from the islamic religion, there are exeptions in the cases of people who addapt to the Dutch value's and norms, but more and more islamic people rather reject those value's and prefer to call themselfs muslim  and not Dutch.
> The ones who call themselfs Dutch are welcome to live here (in my oppinion), but the ones who call themselfs non Dutch aren't.
> 
> and to the OP, I don't tend to see all muslim's as terrorists (only the realy fucked up ones think the will accomplisch something with a bomb belt or a car bomb)



Do you support Geert Wilders or do you think he takes it a little too far?


----------



## kirby145 (Oct 8, 2010)

One thing I did notice was that during the Burn A Koran day controversy, some of the people who opposed it did so because it would "create violence." In fact, this was part of the reason the event was called off, although free speech permits it.

Really, I think a lot of Americans and television news networks are spreading the association of Muslims and violence. It may not be correct, but people like to jump to this association.


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 9, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I have the same view of Muslims as I do all other religious people. I think that they are deluded; brainwashed from birth into their parents' religion. However, I tend to be more tolerant of other religions - my best friend is a Christian - as they do not (in modern times) commit atrocities in the name of their religion. And while the majority of Muslims are good people, they stand idly by whilst others of their faith commit horrific suicide bombings. Compare this to the scandal of Catholic priests in Ireland. There were mass protests by Catholics enraged by the shame brought upon them by people that they were supposed to respect. But do you see Muslims lining the streets, protesting against terrorism? Nope. This leads me to think that most Muslims actually _support_ terrorism, whether they are conscious of that is a different matter. So although all Muslims aren't terrorists, _most_ terrorists are Muslims.



I think you forgot the Crusades, the inquisition, the Wars of religion and the forced conversions into catholicism during colonialism. And that wasn't only a bunch of extremists. 

The only muslim terrorist I know are Al-Qaeda members. And at this time, we don't even know if they exist. The only thing we know is that whenever there's some terrorist act, someone (we don't know who it is) says that was Al-Qaeda, without verification. When you compare this to real organized groups like ETA, that's just some bulls**t. In fact, Al-Qaeda could be some anons on the internetz, that would be the same thing.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 9, 2010)

There will always be religious labeling in the world. Christians are goody two-shoes, Pagans are voodoo freaks, etc...

It just so happens that Muslims get the worst profile of all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone's doing it, and the stereotype is spreading like wildfire in today's society. Even the news networks (At least here in America) always put effort into calling them _Muslim_ terrorists, when their religion is usually extraneous detail (not always, mind you). The warping and distortion of the Islamic terrorism situation, coupled with the provinciality of the general public these days, is a recipe for a religious profiling disaster! 

I know a number of people of the Islamic faith myself. They're no different from the rest of us, outside of religious beliefs. Seriously. To even say "Muslims are nice" is still technically labeling them as a different sect, when in all reality the only thing that separates them from the rest of the general public is religion. This goes for any religion, really.

Bahh. Unorganized rant over.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> The only muslim terrorist I know are Al-Qaeda members. And at this time, we don't even know if they exist. The only thing we know is that whenever there's some terrorist act, someone (we don't know who it is) says that was Al-Qaeda, without verification. When you compare this to real organized groups like ETA, that's just some bulls**t. In fact, Al-Qaeda could be some anons on the internetz, that would be the same thing.



There are more terrorist organisations than that run by Muslims.  If you want to watch something interesting watch My Trip To Al-Qaeda.


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 9, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Ritsuki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know that there are certainly a lot more terrorist organisations, but the thing I wanted to point out is that most of the people thinks that they some kind of super international organisations, and in fact, most of them are only a bunch of crazy guys. In France, they're talking about Al-Qaeda  Mahgreb, just like if it was an international compagny... I admit that it's strange that they're all muslims, But why ? Is it really because of the religion ? Or is it because those people are totally screwed ? Or maybe they live in a really hard situation and people are just abusing them ? I really want to understand.

Personally, I think it's because islam is a pretty "old-school" religion, and some of the rules are not adapted to our time. A second element would be that there are too much interpretations of the Quran, so it's easy to brainwash weak people or simply interpret the writing as we wish. So for me the real problem is more the people than the religion itself.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 9, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really isn't old school since most people live normally.

All those rules in the Qu'ran they're in the bible.

Terrorists just exploit the Qu'ran to recruit "true" muslims.


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 9, 2010)

When I say old school, it's only because the rules didn't change since the beginning. It doesn't mean that people have to live like 1000 years ago to be true muslims 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Christianism is less old-school because there's the New Testament, some kind of "general add-on" to the old one. We don't have a thing like that in islam. By example, the islam in Morocco is not the same than the one in Albania.

We should not forget that the only difference between the 3 monotheist religions are only some differences of opinions : some people thought that Jesus was the son of God, some others did not agree, etc...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 9, 2010)

But see that's a reason that we follow the religion because no one has ever changed or added on to the Qu'ran.Most muslims adapt and change to have it fit in with their life.Most muslims don't pray 5 times a day because they don't think its necessary.


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 9, 2010)

For me, that's the main problem. I don't mind if some muslims decide not to pray 5 times a day. It's their choice. But some of the choices, and more precisely, some fatwas are totally wrong. Like the whole polemic around the burqa. Now everybody thinks that islam is a sexist religion, and blah blah. The only thing said in the Quran is that women should cover themselves from the knees to the shoulders, and hide their hair in public to avoid men to be tempted. But some countries decided that women will have to wear some dark and plain suits, to be totally unseen. And for me, that's a bad interpretation. So for me, the "solution" would be that everyone follows the same islam, some revised islam. Or that people understand that islam is not praticed in the same form everywhere. Unfortunately, most of the thing we see on the media are the bad interpretations of islam and that's a shame...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 9, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> I know that there are certainly a lot more terrorist organisations, but the thing I wanted to point out is that most of the people thinks that they some kind of super international organisations, and in fact, most of them are only a bunch of crazy guys. In France, they're talking about Al-Qaeda  Mahgreb, just like if it was an international compagny... I admit that it's strange that they're all muslims, But why ? Is it really because of the religion ? Or is it because those people are totally screwed ? Or maybe they live in a really hard situation and people are just abusing them ? I really want to understand.
> 
> Al-Qaeda doesn't actually exist as an organisation.  It's more like a collective heading a collection of groups.  It helps with the propaganda to make us think that there's a huge ominous organisation out to get us.  Think of Al-Qaeda more like the Mafia.  They're all categorised as the Mafia, but there's hundreds of different families and gangs across the world with varying ties to each other.
> 
> QUOTE(Ritsuki @ Oct 9 2010, 01:09 AM) Personally, I think it's because islam is a pretty "old-school" religion, and some of the rules are not adapted to our time. A second element would be that there are too much interpretations of the Quran, so it's easy to brainwash weak people or simply interpret the writing as we wish. So for me the real problem is more the people than the religion itself.



Islam is pretty young really when compared to the other major religions.  It's only around 1300 or so years old.  There aren't really supposed to be off-shoots of Islams, it's whole idea is a sectless religion following a codified political, legal and social structure.  Although the reality is that there are several sects in Islam so yes there are several interpretations of the religion, like Sunni, Shia etc.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 9, 2010)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> tehnoobshow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay my bad i should have only written the the idotic and uneducated masses that are brainwashed by fox news and sky news


----------



## Thoob (Oct 9, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not forget them. I specifically put that part in because of the crusades, inquisition, etc.

learn2read.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 9, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for my very late reply, I went beddy bye.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Well their not in the Qu'ran or the Haddith so I see no need for them.
2. I have lots of friends who are Non-Believers. And if I did only make friends with muslims, I wouldn't have many friends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Music, in my personal opinion is alright, although I do try to avoid it during Ramadan.
4. I don't know too much Wahhabi, but I can say from what I know a lot of the stuff they do is wrong.
5. TBH I don't have much opinion on that.
6. Your right. To be precise, you may conceal your religion if in danger.
7. Well forcing a law system onto a country using violence is wrong, it's better to use word of the mouth. And if you are in another country then you should abide by their laws.
8. By islamists I assume your referring to extreme muslims. Well, as long as they don't cause violence, disruption or kill any innocent people, then their not much of a problem. But if they do kill innocent people, then their not muslim, IMO.
9. From what I know the Qu'ran says to cover from the toes to neck and cover your hair, not only so your eyes are showing, and even that's a should not a must. And it's more important for married woman to do it, but as said, it's a should not a must.
10. My parents are from Pakistan but I was born in raised in England.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 9. From what I know the Qu'ran says to cover from the toes to neck and cover your hair, not only so your eyes are showing, and even that's a should not a must. And it's more important for married woman to do it, but as said, it's a should not a must.



In what way is this not objectifying women?


----------



## LeoSan (Oct 10, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> I am a Muslim and I was wondering why everyone has a stereotypical view of us and why does everyone think that were all terrorists and want to kill ourselves for god.
> 
> could some explain why I am constantly subjected to stereotypical abuse by some of my mates for the above reason.
> 
> ...


They are just *afraid* of anything that's different.

-------------

I just don't share the horrible gender discrimination of your religion, but whatever, it's your culture and I respect that.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh great. Another one of THESE threads.

I don't want to comment though. I'm a Muslim, but I'd prefer for things to just die down. I'm not looking for answers.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 10, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Oh great. Another one of THESE threads.
> 
> I don't want to comment though. I'm a Muslim, but I'd prefer for things to just die down. I'm not looking for answers.


Ignoring things is the best way to make them go away.


----------



## LeoSan (Oct 11, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Ignoring things is the best way to make them go away.


Nope, declaring war is the best way


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 11, 2010)

LeoSan said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that is a broad outlook on things...lol


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Really all these stereotypes just come from the amount shit the press can pump out to make everyone that isn't a white Christen male seem lesser. Watch the news back when 9/11 happened, all it was was news about how bad the terrorist are and since the terrorist just happened to have been Muslims, all Muslims are now going to be stuck with the stigma that they are all terrorist.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 11, 2010)

Disagreed. I don't know how old you are, but I was alive and an adult in 2001. I watched it happen live. Not even Fox News was saying that since the attacks seemed to be carried out by Muslims then all Muslims are terrorists.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 11, 2010)

The problem is that the average societal person is blind. People grow up believing what they believe not because they individually saw it, but because they are told to believe it. It can get into a huge intense morality discussion, but people are trained to believe certain things are right and wrong because society says so. This makes powerful people like the government to conditionally train the average societal person as tools using media and other various forms of communication. While intentions to make someone believe things like Muslims are bad may not be clear, by taking world events we can make some inferences (correct or not) of said intentions.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 11, 2010)

i agree


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Sorry for my very late reply, I went beddy bye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Islam heavily objectifies women, just in a different way to our society.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 12, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, all societies objectify different groups to certain degrees. I don't think that means we should be so dismissive. For example, just because the US has fashion magazines does not mean they have no ground to talk about Muslims forcing women to cover their entire body, stoning them to death because the husband decides he is bored of her and wants a new partner, etc. Those are not equal things.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Sure, all societies objectify different groups to certain degrees. I don't think that means we should be so dismissive. For example, just because the US has fashion magazines does not mean they have no ground to talk about Muslims forcing women to cover their entire body, stoning them to death because the husband decides he is bored of her and wants a new partner, etc. Those are not equal things.



I never said we should be dismissive of it, I was actually agreeing with you.  I'm all for the discussion and criticism of these elements of Islam.  The stoning to death of women because the husband decides he is bored of her is a little over the top though.  Although I don't doubt it goes on in countries like Yemen and Afghanistan, there really is no need for something like that in Islam as all a bloke needs to do to divorce his wife is basically repeat a phrase and they're divorced.  In these times it can even be done over a mobile phone.

Women are given the rough ride in Islam though.  That's not to say that there aren't individual Muslims that treat women as equals and give them respect, but the political and social elements of Islam treat women in a very poor way.  Islamic countries that implement the Sharia legal system (rules and punishment) can be barbaric in their treatment of women, specially when they take it literally with no leeway in the interpretation of the laws.  Like this news story example : http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7147632.stm


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 12, 2010)

I have not any


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 12, 2010)

Some people are just too ignorant to realize the bad in their own religion, or look down on other peoples religion. How come people don't say "OMG SUICIDE", when they think about Christians? (crusades)


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 12, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> Some people are just too ignorant to realize the bad in their own religion, or look down on other peoples religion. How come people don't say "OMG SUICIDE", when they think about Christians? (crusades)


So let me make sure I am understanding your post.

You imply that all religions have "bad" parts.
You state that people are "ignorant" for looking down on the bad parts of religions.
You proceed to look down on Christianity for something bad.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 12, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> Some people are just too ignorant to realize the bad in their own religion, or look down on other peoples religion. How come people don't say "OMG SUICIDE", when they think about Christians? (crusades)



Probably because this was 900 years ago? And how many people you can find today saying that crusades were good?
We should also not forget that Crusades were done at this time by Islam too (for example by Saladin) or how do you think people got muslims?
Its always the same way, Christianity and Islam have a lot blood on their hands by forcing people into their religion.

i think its even a mistake to mix crusades and suicide Bombers or terrorism with Islam, they are all different things.

But let's not forget one thing, Religions always divide people and are a good way to brainwash them into hate and war.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 12, 2010)

wow this topic is still going


----------



## TheTwoR's (Oct 12, 2010)

Believe it or not I never knew it was the MUSLIMS everyone hates.
I'm a Muslim and all, but I thought the Arabs were hated.
(Not that I hate Arabs I actually find them interesting)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2010)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Believe it or not I never knew it was the MUSLIMS everyone hates.
> I'm a Muslim and all, but I thought the Arabs were hated.
> (Not that I hate Arabs I actually find them interesting)



Muslims are currently the global scapegoat in the same that Jews were the German scapegoat in the 1920's/30's.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 12, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> But let's not forget one thing, Religions always divide people and are a good way to brainwash them into hate and war.


if u say so mate....u sound like a  typical atheist to me


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is that?  I actually agree with him on the fact that religion divides people and there is also a certain amount of brainwashing involved.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 12, 2010)

because he said that all religion brainwashes people on to hate and war


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 12, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe that Religion is something personal, between u and God, so I will not tell you what I believe and what I don't, but Im for sure a guy which looks with a lot criticism on all Religions without judging, I mean if you like to follow the Bibel, Koran etc. you're welcome to do, as long as you  don't restrict what other people believe.


----------



## Thoob (Oct 12, 2010)

LeoSan said:
			
		

> I just don't share the horrible gender discrimination of your religion, but whatever, it's your culture and *I respect that*.


You shouldn't respect it. Not at all. It is disgusting, and sexism of any type has no place in modern day society. If that sexism is part of a religion, then that shouldn't make it exempt from public outrage. I applaud the French government for its ban on wearing burkhas in public.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 12, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> LeoSan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> You shouldn't respect it. Not at all. It is disgusting, and sexism of any type has no place in modern day society. If that sexism is part of a religion, then that shouldn't make it exempt from public outrage. I applaud the French government for its ban on wearing burkhas in public.



This is one of those times where two of my principles are at odds with each other.  I actually support the banning but at the same time it makes me feel uncomfortable because I don't believe any government should have the right to tell people how they can and can't dress.  However there is no religious justification for the burkha and niqab, they're both cultural garbs.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 12, 2010)

Who the hell is it hurting if I *choose* to walk down the street wearing a burka?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Oct 12, 2010)

Where I live there are a lot of racist people and for the most part the reason they are racist is because they are misinformed or uninformed. They think that people that are  coloured steal jobs and benefits and are all members of the taliban because *its on the TV.* Reports on the real muslim faith are non existent. I'm a Jehovahs Witness and we are also steroetyped, just not as terrorist, as cowards as we don't fight in wars and as Jew. We are all entitled to our own beliefs, and thoobs comment as forcing his belief at others which isn't fair. (just to clarify, we don't force are beliefs on people, we just try to get people to have a faith in God)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Who the hell is it hurting if I *choose* to walk down the street wearing a burka?



How do you tell the difference between those who choose to wear it willingly and those who are culturally and religiously compelled to wear it though?


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 12, 2010)

i agree about what u said about thoob he sounds rather ignorant


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 12, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't. Therefore you cannot make a law regarding it. You can't legislate culture and behavior, no matter how much certain governments may think so.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> i agree about what u said about thoob he sounds rather ignorant



Why does he sound ignorant?  Are you saying that Islam doesn't promote women as lesser value in society than men?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 12, 2010)

I believe his comment was in regard to Thoob applauding France for restricting what people can wear by force of law.


----------



## Thoob (Oct 12, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> I believe his comment was in regard to Thoob applauding France for restricting what people can wear by force of law.


So it's OK for Islam law to force people what to wear; but not OK for French law to force people what not to wear.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Oct 12, 2010)

They choose to be Muslims


----------



## Thoob (Oct 12, 2010)

btyre said:
			
		

> They choose to be Muslims


No they don't. They are forced into Islam by their parents. 99% of religious people don't choose their religion.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> You don't. Therefore you cannot make a law regarding it. You can't legislate culture and behavior, no matter how much certain governments may think so.
> 
> I kind of disagree with you on that.  Of course we should be able to make laws regarding culture and behaviour, we already do.  Although admittedly it's usually because that act has caused harm to others or ourselves.  Like you say though, what harm does it cause other people if someone chooses to walk down the street wearing.  On the opposite side of the coin though, what about those people who are forced to wear it.  Shouldn't they have the right to be protected under law?
> 
> ...



And if you're born into it and decide to leave you'll face everything from being outcast from your family/society to death threats.  In Islamic countries, depending on the level of zealousness, you could also face death.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 12, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I kind of disagree with you on that.  Of course we should be able to make laws regarding culture and behaviour, we already do.  Although admittedly it's usually because that act has caused harm to others or ourselves.  Like you say though, what harm does it cause other people if someone chooses to walk down the street wearing.  On the opposite side of the coin though, what about those people who are forced to wear it.  Shouldn't they have the right to be protected under law?


Without being some kind of omnipotent being how do you determine who is being coerced into wearing something and who genuinely wants to wear it? If you cannot clearly define how a law is to be enforced then it should not be a law. This is nothing more than a country flailing desperately against other cultures.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Without being some kind of omnipotent being how do you determine who is being coerced into wearing something and who genuinely wants to wear it? If you cannot clearly define how a law is to be enforced then it should not be a law. This is nothing more than a country flailing desperately against other cultures.



I'm going to hazard a guess that you mean legislate instead of enforce.  Legislation would be simple.  As there is no justification in the Qu'ran for the entire covering of a womans body until such time that we can be certain that women are not being forced to wear them in public then they will be banned in public.  I also don't see the problem with France saying that a part of another culture is at odds with their own, or that they find the practice of another culture unacceptable in their own.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 12, 2010)

I meant enforce, as in, now that the law has been passed how do the police actually enforce it? This is based on the assumption that the law targets people who are forced to do things involuntarily. How does the officer know if the person wants to wear the burka or not? Of course, they do not know. Instead this law isn't about any sort of justice, and is instead about a brash attempt to use the force of law to keep other cultures from mingling with yours.

Again, if I choose to wear a burka in public how is that a problem?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2010)

No, the legislation wouldn't cover just those who are forced to wear it, it would be a totalitarian one.  What harm does it do me?  None.  Apart from the uneasiness felt due to the fact that culturally here only people up to no good cover their face, which is my own hangup admittedly.  What harm does it do the women that are forced to wear to wear it though?

And again, I don't really see the problem with a country saying that a cultural practice of another country is unacceptable in it's own.  The physical chastisement of women is permitted in Islam, it does me no harm either, does that mean that a host culture should accept that as a norm from other cultures living there?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Oct 12, 2010)

I think we are both getting at the same basic point, just from different sides. I am no moral relativist, and do not agree with the whole, "Well if their culture accepts beating women then who am I to judge them?" That being said, you tread a line when you create laws such as this. Making something illegal that harms no one, because it *may* be used negatively is a bad road to go down in my opinion. By that logic why not outlaw saturated fats (obesity), hammers (potential weapon), penises (rapist tool)?

The trade-off is public safety versus individual freedoms, I'm just not so sure how much the public is gaining by having the government tell them what they are allowed to wear.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2010)

Muslims are epic


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 12, 2010)

Zaydo164 said:
			
		

> Muslims are epic


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 12, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> I think we are both getting at the same basic point, just from different sides. I am no moral relativist, and do not agree with the whole, "Well if their culture accepts beating women then who am I to judge them?" That being said, you tread a line when you create laws such as this. Making something illegal that harms no one, because it *may* be used negatively is a bad road to go down in my opinion. By that logic why not outlaw saturated fats (obesity), hammers (potential weapon), penises (rapist tool)?
> 
> The trade-off is public safety versus individual freedoms, I'm just not so sure how much the public is gaining by having the government tell them what they are allowed to wear.



I totally agree with you that the line being tread is a dangerous one.  It's why I said originally that while I support the ban, it does make me feel uneasy.  The fact that to stop the oppression of a minority another minority is being oppressed also adds to that.  For me it's a moral and philosphical tightrope, but in the end the banning of the burkha/niqab wins it.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 12, 2010)

Zaydo164 said:
			
		

> Muslims are epic


ooookay thanks


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 12, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> Zaydo164 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you make some very useful comments in your own thread


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 12, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forced? That's not the religions fault, that's the people forcing their wives to wear one's fault. My sister and my Mum usually don't wear one unless their praying or going to a mosque. I don't agree with forcing women to wear one.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 12, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the Hijab is simply mean to cover one's hair and body to resist temptations. No need to cover the face and EVERYTHING.

It's just the stupid people in Afghanistan and Pakistan that makes it look sexist.


----------



## BlueStar (Oct 12, 2010)

Laws against burkas are very poorly thought through.  "We're going to liberate women by banning them from wearing certain clothes!"  What do you do if you get a call to the police saying a woman is wearing a burka?  Have policemen come and rip her clothes off?  Put her in handcuffs and throw her in a police van?


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 12, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so some people might say, that your mother and sister are not good Muslims.


----------



## FlashX007 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have seen countless debates like this over and over. As long as people use fear and power in order to control one another there will always be racism involved. No offense but I think America is heading toward the wrong road. Honestly I know a few people and in fact my brother that worked internally and found out some messed up shit so he resigned because it was getting messy. In the end I think America is just trying to use some excuse to do what ever they want and possibly control the Middle East. 

I am also a Muslim and I believe I have done the best I can but honestly I am sick of all of this hate. It is unnecessary and unkind and cruel. How can one bring himself to feel that much resentment towards another human being? We were all made equal and a few people or countries try to take it and throw it at other peoples faces. Such as Israel. Honestly Israel is starting to become a problem and if there ever is a world war in the future I predict America and Israel caused it. No hate or anything but I am just saying my opinion.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2010)

FlashX007 said:
			
		

> I have seen countless debates like this over and over. As long as people use fear and power in order to control one another there will always be racism involved. No offense but I think America is heading toward the wrong road. Honestly I know a few people and in fact my brother that worked internally and found out some messed up shit so he resigned because it was getting messy. In the end I think America is just trying to use some excuse to do what ever they want and possibly control the Middle East.
> 
> It's not always driven by racism, although I won't deny that for a percentage of the population that's what drives it.
> 
> ...



While I don't doubt that the next big war will be instigated by America, I doubt that it will involve Israel and Palestine - it will more than likely be with Iran.  Though I will agree with you that the American government wants to seize control of the Middle East.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Oct 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> While I don't doubt that the next big war will be instigated by America, I doubt that it will involve Israel and Palestine - it will more than likely be with Iran.  Though I will agree with you that the American government wants to seize control of the Middle East.
> Unfortunately our government isn't even caring enough to want to control the Middle East (and of course by control I mean protect the innocent). All this country wants is the oil trade.
> 
> 
> ...


It's stupid to base your view of Muslims from a small/large (opinion) population of retarded extremists.

As TrolleyDave once said (paraphrase and not about Muslims directly): In any one group of people, be that a country, a continent (rarely), or religion, the stupidest voice is the loudest. 

Muslim extremists are the stupidest in your religion, and therefore an uneducated person's opinion is the opinion of the uneducated masses. In other words, any specified population is judged by their worst subjects. And this is incredibly unfortunate.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 13, 2010)

As long as there is intelligent life on Earth, then there will always be some form of hate. It's a fact that humans are not perfect and never will be. Perfect in my mind is where someone is understanding of anyone and anything, this entity knows everything, and advocates nothing (because in a perfect world, there is no wrong, and no need to voice an opinion). Being an opinionated asshole I am, I can safely say that I am not perfect, and no one else around me ever will.

Now with this being said, we are all guilty of stereotyping other people, and we are all hypocrites. Why are we criticizing everybody else of something we have all done both intentionally and unintentional. We have no place to do so, even if it is our right as "free" citizens of [most of] the world. I may not like the Government, but it is a necessary evil. Even though the only thing I can do is vote for another sleazy politician who cannot keep the promises he offered like the guy before him. I hate the fact that most every aspect of the governing body is as corrupt to my life as my excretions are to the environment, and the other fact is that me, a lowly citizen can do nothing. Sure I could run for office, but I myself would be just as bad as the people that feel the same way.

The only right opinion is the one that isn't said, because an opinion is never a fact.

Opinions are like buttholes, everyone has one and they all smell.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 13, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> As long as there is intelligent life on Earth, then there will always be some form of hate. .
> 
> what about:
> QUOTEAs long as there is *stupid* life on Earth, then there will always be some form of hate. .



I don't believe that educated people would talk racialistic


----------



## Sterling (Oct 13, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you'll read the rest of my post you'll see that you, and everyone else that is human are hypocrites. Even if you are educated, you have stereotyped someone somewhere, of race, religion, class, hair type, or anything else that criticizes an aspect of another human being. You are very wrong in your belief that educated people don't do that shit. Also everyone who is human are ignorant in one place or another. It is physically impossible to know all about a race, culture, and no one knows the complete story behind a person's motives to do something. Everyone is ignorant about something, and we are all hypocrites. Therefore we have no place to criticize anyone for being racist, or ignorant.

EDIT: I got a bit off my point, but I feel as if I made a valid point.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 13, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I say to them that allah is the one decide who is a good and who is a bad muslim.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 13, 2010)

Right on Bob. Let the God higher up decide who is good and who is bad!! Humans have no place to say who is a bad [insert religion here] and who is good.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 13, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And they will find a Surah to prove that you're wrong and they will go to hell.

No offense, its for sure not what i believe, thats the way all religions work, follow it, or you go to hell.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 13, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> And they will find a Surah to prove that you're wrong and they will go to hell.
> 
> No offense, its for sure not what i believe, thats the way all religions work, follow it, or you go to hell.


You do know that if there is a God, that humans will not have an effect on his decisions on who goes to heaven and who goes to hell? Religion here on earth is just a set of guidelines to what is the ideal way to live your life. No one will ever follow those guidelines perfectly. For reference why, review a few of my previous posts.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 13, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish you would read my previous posts and last one more exact.
1. I just said what Religions say (I even underlined that it was not my thoughts).
2. In my previous Posts I said that Religions are still used for Brainwashing people, which includes the fear to go to hell.
3. Sure their are people following the rules almost perfectly, I call them extremists or orthodox.k?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> And I say to them that allah is the one decide who is a good and who is a bad muslim.



This is gonna sound like a strange question but I ask pretty much everyone this.  Why do you use the word Allah when speaking English?


----------



## Sterling (Oct 13, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> I wish you would read my previous posts and last one more exact.
> 1. I just said what Religions say (I even underlined that it was not my thoughts).
> 2. In my previous Posts I said that Religions are still used for Brainwashing people, which includes the fear to go to hell.
> 3. Sure their are people following the rules almost perfectly, I call them extremists or orthodox.k?


I wish you had a better understanding of religion as a whole.
1. I just said you didn't have an understanding of how humans obey religion.
2. No, people choose to believe what religion or lack thereof. My parents told me I have a choice, and I can believe what I want to.
3. Humans NEVER follow religion to the T. Extremists also follow what they want to. In the case of Islamic radicals, they follow the violence in the Koran. You don't seem to understand that humans pick and choose what the want to follow. If you think about it, if no one in the world follows their religion to the exact, we are all going to hell. The stuff in the Bible/Koran was written by humans interpreting what God has decreed, and only God is able to determine who goes where, not the humans that judge in life.

@ Trolly: Lol I always wondered that too.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> I wish you had a better understanding of religion as a whole.
> 1. I just said you didn't have an understanding of how humans obey religion.
> 2. No, people choose to believe what religion or lack thereof. My parents told me I have a choice, and I can believe what I want to.
> 3. Humans NEVER follow religion to the T. Extremists also follow what they want to. In the case of Islamic radicals, they follow the violence in the Koran. You don't seem to understand that humans pick and choose what the want to follow. If you think about it, if no one in the world follows their religion to the exact, we are all going to hell. The stuff in the Bible/Koran was written by humans interpreting what God has decreed, and only God is able to determine who goes where, not the humans that judge in life.



I'll have to disagree on number 2.  Not everyone chooses their religion.  Some people are born into it and have no choice but to stay in it out of fear of becoming outcast from their family and community.  And in certain cases leaving that religion can lead to death.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is an interesting point that you have bought up there....um but i don't really know why..... for example i just usually say i worship Allah as pose to i worship God as a sign of respect


----------



## Sterling (Oct 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just depends. I know that several people close to my friends have rejected stuff like that. People born into stuff like that are very unlucky, even though the US has a shit load of problems, I have a choice, and that is why I will never leave this country, and I would fight to keep it right. In all cases, people have a choice, whether they like it or not, there is always a choice and a consequence.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 13, 2010)

i never thought when i first posted this topic that hit get this many replies and views.....


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 13, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Sure I do, thats your Interpretation my Friend nothing more, stay Openminded.
2.My Parents did the same, but you know as good as I do, its not always like this, most people are born into a Religion and are raised like this.You can find this a lot Texas, I was there. Less in Europe, but for sure in many Islamic countries(some more like on the Arabian Peninsula, some less like in Lebanon or almost not, like in Turkey) .
3.Isn't this Offtopic? and where the "heck" did I say, that this extremists don't pick up some parts to follow the extrem way?I agree with u, but it had nothing to do with my previous post.

Koran/Bibel (Im not sure about the Torah)says, if you don't follow exactly what is written you go to hell, thats a fact, read it and you will see, that im right.
extremists and Orthodox people sometimes use the religion for brainwashing, thats another fact. You can see this everyday! From Terrorism against Christians,Muslims or Jews to exorcism or other strange behaves, which are excused in the name of god.

_*I just repeat what extremists say, its not my believe. I belive that Religion is something person, nothing between you and the world, just between u in god and for sure you should have the choice to choose which religion youw ant to be part of, or even not.*_


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 13, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> i never thought when i first posted this topic that hit get this many replies and views.....



check out my Topic http://gbatemp.net/t245143-ground-zero-mosque-yes-or-no?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> That just depends. I know that several people close to my friends have rejected stuff like that. People born into stuff like that are very unlucky, even though the US has a shit load of problems, I have a choice, and that is why I will never leave this country, and I would fight to keep it right. In all cases, people have a choice, whether they like it or not, there is always a choice and a consequence.



Don't get me wrong Sterl, I fully agree that religion and faith should be a personal choice and everyone should be allowed to leave said religion if they don't believe in it.  Unfortunately it's not always the case.  Apostasy in Islam is punishable by death.  It doesn't really happen alot in secular countries like the UK and US obviously, but one of the laws of Islam is death for apostates.  It's also one of the contradictions in the Qu'ran/Hadiths.  One of the early passages has Mohammed saying God says there is no compulsion in religion, but then also later on it mentions that Muslims should fight until religion is only for God/Allah and that leaving Islam is punishable by death.  Here's a hadith as an example. http://www.usc.edu/schools/college/crcc/en...tml#009.083.017


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you wouldn't mind showing me the verse in the Qu'ran which says that, would you?


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 13, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


23,103 - 11,106–107 - 6,128 and 11,109

The "unholy" people will go to hell, if you want I will ask next time my Girl what unholy means in islam, she knows the Koran very good.
As far as I remember if you don't follow the Sharia you get unholy, but Im not sure about this, let me check this and come back on you.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 13, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a complete misinterpretation. By this they mean, anyone who's bad deeds overcome their good deeds shall go to hell. So, if you were more good then bad, they you go to heaven. More bad then good, and you go to hell.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 13, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That is a complete misinterpretation. By this they mean, anyone who's bad deeds overcome their good deeds shall go to hell. So, if you were more good then bad, they you go to heaven. More bad then good, and you go to hell.




not really, I asked her and you're unholy if you don't follow the “Fard”, so things muslims MUST do, for example 5 times praying per day and headscarf(some interpretate that only the wifes of Muhammad should wear it, some say all women in Islam...) and party “Mandub”, so things you could do and which makes you to a better person, for example special praying!


Peace and out


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 13, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your "girl" suddenly becomes the judge of what being holy or unholy is, or who's going to hell (according to the Qu'ran) and who's not.


----------



## taktularCBo (Oct 13, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...did you hear about the Terms "fard" and "mandub".
Its not her which say this, its the sharia.
This both Terms describe the only way(thats what sharia say..again not me or her) to be a "good muslim".

Enough of this, you are a free person and you can interpret Islam like you want and like (in the USA and Europe at least), I just told you what many people follow (in some parts of the world)for being a good Muslim.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> taktularCBo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is a verse from the Qu'ran that states that if you don't obey God and his messenger then you are destined for the fires of hell.

"[72:24] ‘My responsibility is only to convey the revelation from Allah, and His Messages.’ And for those who disobey Allah and His Messenger there is the fire of Hell, wherein they will abide for a long, long period."


----------



## injected11 (Oct 13, 2010)

My only problem with Muslims is their extreme response to situations. Example being South Park attempting to show an image of Muhammed (they've shown it before, but for some reason the 2nd time was the one that stir shit up), and then the creators of the show going into hiding because of multitudes of death threats from numerous Muslim groups (not just extremists). They completely missed the point of the episode, and start with threats instead of explaining WHY showing an image of the prophet is disrespectful in the eyes of their religion. Trying to educate people is much more likely to get a positive response (unless you watch Fox News, then it's seen as BRAINWASHING OUR CHILDREN WITH KNOWLEDGE) than throwing death threats that completely close the conversation.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 13, 2010)

I sad face for the people that have "no choice". There is always a choice, and consequences always follow. People who say they don't have a choice, they really do, just one is more appetizing than the other.

@TaktularCBo: You implied that Extremists follow the Koran almost perfectly. Nothing is farther than the truth. You can't be "Almost perfect", you're either perfect or you're flawed. There is no in between. It is not off topic either. We are still talking about the subject at hand: Stereotypical views of religion [Muslims].

@Trolly: You have to take into consideration that no one is able to not disobey. Does that line in there specify how many times you can disobey, or is it one strike and you're out? It was left open to interpretation because that line is violated daily, and nothing you will do will stop it from happening.

EDIT: Missed a vital two letter word at the end.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 13, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> I sad face for the people that have "no choice". There is always a choice, and consequences always follow. People who say they don't have a choice, they really do, just one is more appetizing than the other.
> 
> @TaktularCBo: You implied that Extremists follow the Koran almost perfectly. Nothing is farther than the truth. You can't be "Almost perfect", you're either perfect or you're flawed. There is no in between. It is not off topic either. We are still talking about the subject at hand: Stereotypical views of religion [Muslims].
> 
> @Trolly: You have to take into consideration that no one is able to not disobey. Does that line in there specify how many times you can disobey, or is it one strike and you're out? It was left open to interpretation because that line is violated daily, and nothing you will will stop it from happening.


i agree


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 13, 2010)

There are a few wrong things about this topic:

Number 1, the OP is an absolutely FAIL.
Do you realize he's a 15 years old kind that just decided to open this hot topic about religion without giving it much thought himself ?

Nember 2, the OP is keeping on quoting others people posts without adding ANYTHING useful, just random words like " lol........thanks.....I agree ....." and so on.
The OP deserves to be burned alive ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nevertheless, a LOT of valid points have been raised, and TROLLEYDAVE was the smartest of us all by actually raising extraordinary good questions that make us all thinking.
I was tempted to quote a few posts ( especially TROLLEYDAVE 's ) but then I would end up being useless as the 15 yo OP kid.

I was born in Italy, so when I was 2 months old I was declared christian.
That's what happens when you are born in a catholic country from a catholic family in a catholic neighborhood  .
But does that make me a true catholic ? Wouldn't be better if they let me choose my preferred religion at age 16 or something after a couple of years of studying every religion in school ? That way I could pick up the one that suited me most, but NOT, the way it was, you had to get baptized automatically a 2 months age before you could even walk,  let alone think for yourself...Oh and the weekly religious hour at school (mandatory for every one ), was strictly all about Catholicism, and the  teacher was a Catholic priest for COT !
I think that was all wrong. Just a set of instructions that we were given to follow (church on Sundays, no meat on Fridays, and so on ) otherwise we would go to hell.
You know what ? As an adult,   I can't recall the last time I've been to church, or even confessed. Basically , I don't give a shit about religion anymore, but still I don't lie ( I try not to anyways  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ) I don't steal, and I certainly don't kill or want to kill anybody.
Does that make me a bad person in general ? Or maybe I am a bad person in the eye of the catholic church ? As an adult,  I got the choice to practice my religion, or just ignore it, and I chose the latter. I certainly don't have anything against practicing Catholics, and they don't have anything against me.
But what would happen if I was a Muslim  in Saudi Arabia and openly declared that I couldn't care any less about my religion, and decided to walk down the street in different clothes/hats/no hats or whatever ?
Or openly declared to be gay ( no I am not btw ) ? Would I get the same level of tolerance ?
Or if I wanted to go there with a bible in hand and decided build a Catholic church , will I be tolerated ?
Why are we supposed to tolerate Muslim trying to build a Mosque right here close to Ground Zero, but I can't do the same in some Muslim countries ?
It's all about tolerance guys.
When I hear about a religion that lives very little room for interpretation, and very limited freedom, and a sort of black and white approach of either you are, or you are not, plus all the added bad things that happen around the world by the hands of terrorist which ASAIK are mostly Muslim, and intolerance versus other religions ....well then I feel like a lot of this guys try to impose their own religion to others because they think their way it's the only way, and everybody else is a sinner and an inferior human being.
Now Muslim people leave in my neighborhood, I shop from them and I even had Muslim coworkers , and I never had a problem with them, but still as the guy from Germany said, when we go to other countries we have to make an effort to assimilate their way of life, their language and at least be polite and tolerant versus others, the way you expect them should be towards you.
But often times, sadly, this is not the case.
I came to New York willing and expecting to embrace other races and religions, and I'm very open minded about it, but if I think that my open mindless could cost me my life in some other countries, and that people have died here and every where and are still dying because of it, the I ask myself if this kind of religion should exist at all, or just buried under the sands of time like an old fairy tale and be forgotten at least.
These people try to behave, but deep inside they still think they are better then others.
They try to appear ' normal ' , ' civilized ' and probably most of them are, but how do we manage to learn the difference ?
How do I know the person in front of me doesn't secretly wish me dead, or converted ?
We have a lot of doubts in today society, but I say my doubts are justified, especially in the light of horrible things ( terrorist attacks ) happened in the past few years .

And why on heart Muslims are so squarely intended to build this frigging Mosque near Ground Zero ?
OK, this is America, they HAVE THE RIGHT to do so, I repeat , HAVE THE RIGHT, but as HUMAN BEING, I'm just asking, don't they realize they are upsetting a lot of people by doing so ?
Won't be nice of them if they could just say " Hey look, we thought it was a good idea, we had no intention of upsetting so many people in the process and further hurting the peace of mind of a lot of families that lost someone on 9/11, so you know what ? WE DECIDED to build it somewhere else, how's that ? " Wouldn't that a decent thing to do ?
Willingly decide to move to another location ? Then it would be a huge step in a good direction, like " hey, we are not all so extremist as you may think , and here's a gift of good faith, on the premise to improve our image and relationship with other religions "
But NOT. This people clearly are arrogant and firmly believe that they have to force their way onto other societies  by every means. Affirm they superiority.
It's this kind of logic and behave that make me question their so called ' peaceful intention '.
If even the most peaceful Muslims ( the ones wanting to build the Mosque here )  are so rude and stubborn to prevail in our society, what about the rest of them in countries like Afghanistan ,Saudi Arabia, Somalia or Yemen ? How extreme can they be ? What would they do if given the chance ?
I'm sorry, but all of the above things make me question whether Muslim in general is a BAD thing.
Prove me wrong, and tell me what's good about it.

And to the OP kid : This topic is bigger then you and me, stop posting in it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> I sad face for the people that have "no choice". There is always a choice, and consequences always follow. People who say they don't have a choice, they really do, just one is more appetizing than the other.
> 
> I couldn't agree more, but unfortunately the truth of the situation is different.
> 
> ...



I don't get what you mean by no-one is able to not disobey?  The line doesn't specify how many times you can disobey.  The Qu'ran is littered with phrases stating that all those who do not accept Mohammed as the final messenger of God, the Qu'ran as the final revelation and live by the system in the Qu'ran are destined for the fires of hell.  Obeying Mohammed and the Qu'ran isn't the same as following Christ and the New Testament.  I'm not sure exactly how much you know about Islam, but I get the feeling you see it as being similar to Christianity?

edit : Oops, I forgot to mention that the message in the Qu'ran is supposed to be uncorruptable and free from ambiguity.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 13, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> *snipped for readability


i cant really say much else when all of the good points have been suggested by people like TrolleyDave(I know he's the samrtest among us) have been taken......and i know the topic is bigger than you and me thats why i made it......finally the whole point of posting the topic was because it is a very sensitive issue and something that wanted an insight from others about.....so you can stop being a fricking douche bag.

oh and yes i am teenager and i am not your average one...these topics concern me and i like others having hunger and craving for knowledge.

so you can burn alive


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 13, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll happily burn alive in hell or whatever else you call it, but I thought the point of this topic was to get" insight from others about".
I gave you my insight, but you disrespect me calling me  'a fricking douche bag'.
Why asking others people opinions if you only  really wanna hear the answers that you like ?
Our opinion differs, just like religions differs, doesn that make us one better then the other ?
I, on the other end ,asked to be proven wrong about my personal negative feelings about Muslims , and since a lot of people here wrote a lot of questionable things about Muslims in general ,_ I was hoping to be enlighted by someone willing to explain to me what's good about Muslims_.

But all I got was an insult.

Which further proves my point.

Enough said.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 13, 2010)

okay sorry for being heated and getting pissed...i had rough day


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 13, 2010)

My interpretation of a perfect Muslim is someone who prays five times a day, who follows the teachings and rulings of the quran and hadith and someone who knows the things in our religion which are considered to be haram (bad for us) such as alcohol and avoids them. A perfect Muslim should also try act int the same sort of islamic manner at the prophet muhammed(pbuh). Extremists are not perfect muslims and quite frankly i am deeply ashamed of them tarnishing the name of Islam.

oh and a perfect muslim must follow the sunna and at least go for pilgrimage at least once int their life time


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 13, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> okay sorry for being heated
> 
> That's all ?
> You don't have to be sorry, you are entitled to your opinion as I am entitled to mines.
> ...



Sorry you posted this right before I posted mines.
That makes it yet another double post for you, which is *against the rules of GBAtemp*.
If you can't follow GBAtemp simple set of rules, how do you think I should expect you to follow your own religion's intricate, strict , complicated set of rules known as the the teachings and rulings of the quran and hadith ?
Maybe that's why in real life people around you have low expectations from you ?


----------



## emigre (Oct 13, 2010)

This reminds me on Monday around Uni, I saw several women in the burka in the period of fifteen minutes. 

Being serious, which path has the thread gone into now? I've read the last five pages and I'm somewhat confused. Is it the OP now going to give us reasons to become muslim or something?


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 13, 2010)

i just gave my opinion of what the perfect muslim is


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 13, 2010)

Arm73 said:
			
		

> There are a few wrong things about this topic:
> 
> Number 1, the OP is an absolutely FAIL.
> Do you realize he's a 15 years old kind that just decided to open this hot topic about religion without giving it much thought himself ?
> ...


You do know the the families of the victims of the 9/11 attacks said themselves they have no problem with the mosque and were angry at people for taking their sorrow and trying to stop a mosque being built?


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 13, 2010)

shizz it said 15 ...i will change 13....14 on saturday


----------



## emigre (Oct 13, 2010)

Why don't people ever bring up Bangladesh as an example of a muslim country? The population is mainly muslim but it's constitutionally secular where religious holidays of numerous faiths are national holidays.

And it's not a mosque but an islamic community center.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 13, 2010)

that is a good point....i might research into that as one of my close family friends was talking about this ...hey maybe i could make a topic about this

Are you from Bangladesh?


----------



## emigre (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm of Bangladeshi heritage. My parents basically.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 13, 2010)

coolio
i am of Pakistani heritage


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most Muslims are respectful of other peoples way of lives, but the Qu'ran is contradictory on the matter.  On the one hand it says that when a Muslim lives in a non-Islamic culture they should be respectful of their laws and customs, but on another hand it says that Muslims shouldn't obey man made laws as only God has the right to make laws and it's a Muslims duty to spread Islam.  Although I've met very few Muslims that try to push their religion on other people.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 13, 2010)

A tl;dr version of this topic

Muslims = terrorists, pedophiles, sexists, [insert bad word here], etc...

The end.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2010)

Nobody said Muslims were terrorists, paedophiles or sexist.  The comments about sexism have been about the inherent sexism in Islam itself.


----------



## Westside (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2010)

That poem is fucking outstanding.  Some of it actually sent shivers down my spine, which isn't an easy feat.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 14, 2010)

the poem really hits you hard!!


----------



## Westside (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, I thought the poem showed what Muslims truly are.  In the end we are all human, it is simply silly to make all these stereotypes.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 15, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> A tl;dr version of this topic
> 
> Muslims = terrorists, pedophiles, sexists, [insert bad word here], etc...
> 
> The end.


You sound like a someone who has been brainwashed by Fox news and Sky news


----------



## injected11 (Oct 15, 2010)

tehnoobshow said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make a topic wondering why your religion is stereotyped, then you stereotype him?


----------

